# FINAL FANTASY XV Benchmark released



## StefanM (Feb 1, 2018)

The FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION Official Benchmark application can give you a score to indicate the level of performance you can expect from your PC environment when running FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION. It does this by displaying several of the events, maps and characters used in the game


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2018)

I stole your screenshot for the entry in our downloads section


----------



## Disparia (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 2, 2018)

I scored the same as your 1080 with my 1080Ti cpu and memory are severely bottlenecking me.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 2, 2018)

This game DGAF about memory (RAM) looks like it´s only CPU and GPU intensive, NEW CRYSIS?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 2, 2018)

Its memory limited trust me  I am running DDR3 1066 Mhz which is half my system memories rated 2133 Mhz for stability on a 4770k.  Upping settings to High the Memory no longer bottlenecks and GPU returns to its proper spot My performance on standard settings is about 30% below what it should be.
1920x1080 Standard Quality Score 10821
1920x1080 High Quality Score 9082


----------



## natr0n (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 2, 2018)

these are averages for each gpu


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 2, 2018)

I know this may sound bad, but Confused boner during Benchmark confirmed.

And my FuryX remains a potato. Not surprised though. Considering it is Square Enix game. I could not turn on any antialiasing in Nier Automata, or I dip below 30FPS constantly.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 2, 2018)

2400 in 1280x720 Lite, 1700 in 1280x720 Standard...
Zen 2 APUs when?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2018)

Downloading 3.9 GB... wtf..


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2018)

yay








Holy underscore.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## JalleR (Feb 2, 2018)

I guess there is no reason to try it in 3440x1440


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2018)

Seems like this bench really does like its CPU clocks... and engine still looks like something upscaled from PS2 

Standard Q





High Q


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 2, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> engine still looks like something upscaled from PS2



It's probably not that bad , it's just hidden behind a ridiculous amount of really poor low-sample motion blur and post process AA.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> It's probably not that bad , it's just hidden behind a ridiculous amount of really poor low-sample motion blur and post process AA.



Well... they already had the smooth animations down back then, go summon a few aeons in FFX and you can see my point, surely. They tossed some nasty post processing over it like you say, and texture resolution is up a bit, other than that? I don't see it. Shadows pop in under your nose, LOD transitions are super visible, the benchmark contains lots of clipping assets... And stutters.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 2, 2018)

Cool benchmark....My Gtx 970(OC) is almost on par with Gtx 980......


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2018)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Cool benchmark....My Gtx 970(OC) is almost on par with Gtx 980......
> 
> View attachment 96644



That's where it should be though right? Especially at lower res and standard quality. I think the gap will become a bit larger if you up to High Q. Its easy to overlook, I also thought I was battling 1080ti's with my 1080, but then I noticed they benched on High 

Also, running full screen adds to the score.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## StefanM (Feb 2, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Downloading 3.9 GB... wtf..



Full version will claim 100 GB 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/637650/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION/


----------



## erixx (Feb 2, 2018)

Damn, I ran this with my CPU underclocked after heavy database jobs.... Anyway, what a (butt)ugly demo.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2018)

erixx said:


> Damn, I ran this with my CPU underclocked after heavy database jobs.... Anyway, what a (butt)ugly demo.View attachment 96647



Holy crap! What CPU clock is that on?

EDIT: Nvm is standard Q  Run it on High man, right now all you see is bottlenecks


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 2, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That's where it should be though right? Especially at lower res and standard quality. I think the gap will become a bit larger if you up to High Q. Its easy to overlook, I also thought I was battling 1080ti's with my 1080, but then I noticed they benched on High


Well...stocked GTX 970 should be around 6000 points on standard settings(1080p),my card is nicely OC(+126 GPU,+500 mem)and gets 6880,on high settings difference gets a bit bigger I guess thats maybe because of the RAM issue with GTX 970 but ain´t that bad here is my result on high quality:





Also it´s not that I brag about it but this OC is without adding any additional V on my GPU core-clock,I guess I could push it a bit more if I add some V and rise my power limit just for the show.....


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 2, 2018)

Seems like Standard Quality removes every single trace of stutter and brings almost no degradation to images quality. Which is odd ,  turns out the game might actually not be that CPU limited considering how weak my CPU is.


----------



## erixx (Feb 2, 2018)

OK SIR! HERE ON HIGH plus CPU freed at 4600mhz (despite what is says)


----------



## kastriot (Feb 2, 2018)

X5650@4GHz  and GTX  980@1.5GHz


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2018)

erixx said:


> OK SIR! HERE ON HIGH plus CPU freed at 4600mhz (despite what is says)
> View attachment 96651


What no 4k?


----------



## erixx (Feb 2, 2018)

already uninstalled this non keeper


----------



## StefanM (Feb 2, 2018)

According to PCGH you can enable a glitchy free mode by hammering the steering.
I edited _KeyConfig.ini_ so you just need to hold space button, when the people leave the car.
_[KeyConfig]
MOVE_DOWN=Space,Down
JUMP=S_



You can also use custom resolutions, minimum would be 64x64 without crashing...
Command line options for ffxv.exe

_--locale=
--ui_lang
-f
--numThreads
--numAsyncThreads
--loop_mode
--720p
--2160p
--displayResolution
--renderingResolution
--noNvidiaAfterMath
--graphicsIni config/GraphicsConfig_BenchmarkMiddle.ini
--graphicsIni config/GraphicsConfig_BenchmarkHigh.ini
--graphicsIni config/GraphicsConfig_BenchmarkLow.ini_


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 2, 2018)

I7 980X @ 4.25 GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2 GHz


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2018)

Everything at stock


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 3, 2018)

here's mine not bad for a system that's fairly old except for the GPU and SSD's


----------



## Nephilim666 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (Feb 3, 2018)

This game engine is hard on CPU, also the CPU is mildly OCed to 3GHz


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 3, 2018)

This is mine:


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Arctucas (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Tomgang (Feb 3, 2018)

Friday i ran this bench and to my surprise my system and here i more thinking of my old CPU would bottleneck my GTX 1080 TI sereously in 1080P but it turns out that is not so bad in standart and high settings (Se my post at #33 for 1080P and 4K scores).  But how bad is it at 1080P low and even at 720P low settings. Shall we see?

Again CPU is oc to 4.25 GHz

1080P low settings




So according to the bench graf my system scores above of what is exspected from a system with a GTX 1080 TI and i am even very close to at titan X system. Not what i exspected with a cpu that came out in 2010 and on a platform that came out november 2008 or almost 10 years now.





But 720P low settings must bottleneck this old CPU right? lets se.





So is there? exspected score is 15318 and my got 14996. If there are any real bottleneck its very tiny. yes GPU load drops because of lower resolution and settings but for a real bottleneck i would mean the old cpu shut also bring down the score much more than it dit.





Just to confirm that this is done on a legit X58 system here is a screenshot of my system config and a conformation of overclock.






Hornestly i dit not exspect this result. I exspect result score to be much lower caused of cpu bottleneck at only 720P and low settings.

what i also think is that this game can take advantagte of a 6 core CPU and AMD´s SMT/ Intel´s hyper threading as well. based on these pretty good result and how high load people with Quad core cpu even with HT/SMT on are really close to 100 % load or are at 100 % load the hole time (the last seems not to be uncommen for quad I5 chips). This game is really cpu intensive and on my cpu load where between 60 to 80 % and peaks at 90 % load on at 6 core/12 thread cpu..


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 3, 2018)

1080p High







1080p Standard


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 3, 2018)

No desire to play but always in for a benchmark.  


1080p Standard


1080p High


4k Standard


4k Full


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like it favors full screen understandably


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Not terrible for my laptop.

GPU is actually a GTX1050, and this is a thin form factor, so the GPU didn't stay at max boost for very long.


----------



## AvrageGamr (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## SniperHF (Feb 3, 2018)

Came in a little bit lower than the chart has the RX 580 so that's probably about right.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 3, 2018)

Pretty pleased with my 780 Ti, first up is 1080p standard, then 1080p High:


----------



## Melvis (Feb 3, 2018)

For those who might want to see how your CPU performs in this game.










Just more proof to show how the FX-83XX has only improved over the yrs in gaming performance once a game is optimised for 8 threads.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2018)

Melvis said:


> For those who might want to see how your CPU performs in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, I mean yea, you can still game on it but it shows that even AMD's and Intel's "true" quad cores still out perform it 95% of the time, the fact it is close to the i5 2600k is probably testiment to show how much it has improved/matured over the years as FX could not compete with sandybridge in most things including games, but both fall behind quite a lot when it comes to being CPU limited, that said of course you can still game with one in 2018 as you still can on a 2500k and x58, though there is a noticable performance gap if you are bothered about running say 90fps compared to 60fps, either way it's still very playable imo so yea, they're still capable and relevant.


----------



## Antykain (Feb 4, 2018)

i7 4790k @ Stock clocks with a Gigabyte GTX 1080, also at stock clocks.












Have this pre-ordered and played the Xbox One version quite a bit.. but never finished the main story yet.  Maybe I will with the PC version coming..


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not really, I mean yea, you can still game on it but it shows that even AMD's and Intel's "true" quad cores still out perform it 95% of the time, the fact it is close to the i5 2600k is probably testiment to show how much it has improved/matured over the years as FX could not compete with sandybridge in most things including games, but both fall behind quite a lot when it comes to being CPU limited, that said of course you can still game with one in 2018 as you still can on a 2500k and x58, though there is a noticable performance gap if you are bothered about running say 90fps compared to 60fps, either way it's still very playable imo so yea, they're still capable and relevant.



Your statement is kinda funny, at first you disagree but then later you agree  kinda contradictory? (Not having a go at you by the way) Anyway ill see about running this benchmark

Stock as a rock on W7. SLI doesnt work well on this benchmark at all.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 4, 2018)

720p cpu bottleneck test @ 4.7ghz, gpu factory 1420Mhz.

Standard




High




Not so bad, but there is some, min was ~ 116fps or so by standard test..


1080P & max gpu OC 1463-1469MHz for this GM200 chip

standard




High





4k @ High, gpu 1420Mhz


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 4, 2018)

Some weird(Nvidia Hair-works) issues with this benchmark.....Is the benchmark rigged to works better on Nvidia cards?
Apparently Nvidia Hair-works is always on and seems to be hurting performance for no apparent gain, aside from some grass detail and in one location some hair detail even if you are unable to see that on your screen.....It´s hurting Nvidia cards also BUT less then the AMD GPU´s that struggle way more when hair works is ON and in this case there is no option to tuned off and from some reason your GPU will render"hair" that you even not seeing anywhere on the scene...


----------



## Melvis (Feb 4, 2018)

My gaming laptop with a GTX 960m


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Took another shot at it, this time with GPU pushed to the edge





Not too shabby I'd say


----------



## basco (Feb 4, 2018)

Mister @TheHunter  could ya tell me what gpu-memory frenzy is on your 980ti plz.
it seems this bench likes high gpu-ram frenzy-300 points from 200mhz overclock
TiA

maybe others with diff graphiccards have interest in gpu-memory tests.


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 4, 2018)

About what I'd expect


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 4, 2018)

Turns out the demo is riddled with GameWorks effects driving performance into the ground on the highest preset.

Man do I hate Nvidia for creating this abomination that GameWorks is. I wonder how does Nvidia manage to bribe all these developers to let them shit on their game.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 4, 2018)

My old GTX 780 Ti still has some juice in it


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 4, 2018)

basco said:


> Mister @TheHunter  could ya tell me what gpu-memory frenzy is on your 980ti plz.
> it seems this bench likes high gpu-ram frenzy-300 points from 200mhz overclock
> TiA
> 
> maybe others with diff graphiccards have interest in gpu-memory tests.


Its minimal, my vram OC bad,.. its bios flashed @ 3550MHz.


EDIT: 
Ok I tired my max gpu OC 1470 and vram at 3650MHZ > 351GB/s and actually got worse score. 7105, before 7195.. 
But I also enabled gamebar game mode and had msi ab visible, but doubt it would affect so much.. So dunno, I think gpu freq. still matter the most here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## [crs] (Feb 6, 2018)

Not Bad, CPU is overclocked to only 4000MHz and the GPU is stock.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 6, 2018)

My mate ran his newish gaming rig which was a prebuilt Acer Predator or something thats running a i7-7700, 16GB RAM and a GTX 1060 6GB and he scored 4045 High Quality. (Latest drivers)

This is what my Rig scored, Im very impressed with my score compared to his! Keeping up with new gen very well!


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 17, 2018)

My best score *7021* @ Stock 1405MHz;
cpu 4.7GHz [1.287v]/cache 4.2GHz [+0.060 offset]


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 27, 2020)

better than before with Ye Old FX8320 + RX580


----------

